# Arcola Creek?



## BigFishAddict

Anyone know anything about fishing the mouth of Arcola?


----------



## westbranchbob

don't do it on a day with a stiff north wind!


----------



## FISHIN216

All I hear is that the public access is weak

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigFishAddict

ok thanks for the help. but i also heard they spawn at the mouth, is this true?


----------



## Fishman

This area is prime, doesn't get any better.


----------



## ParmaBass

Fishman said:


> This area is prime, doesn't get any better.


It doesn't?


----------



## firstflight111

BigFishAddict said:


> ok thanks for the help. but i also heard they spawn at the mouth, is this true?


they go up stream on private property


----------



## westbranchbob

Go and look at it,it's small limited area,and the mouth will get blown shut at times.You can catch steel there when the conditions are right but you have to see it for yourself.Oh and don't tresspass without a kevlar vest.lol.


----------



## Carpman

West branch bob is right, you need at least a military grade flak vest and kevlar helmet if you plan on wandering outside the park. 

Not worth it to go there......look at google maps and look at all the other fishing areas just like the rest of us here.


----------



## firstflight111

Carpman said:


> West branch bob is right, you need at least a military grade flak vest and kevlar helmet if you plan on wandering outside the park.
> 
> Not worth it to go there......look at google maps and look at all the other fishing areas just like the rest of us here.


thats the only place i fish... if you can get up seream its great fishing ...:B:B


----------



## BobcatJB

Firstflight is right, upstream is where its at, but make sure you have permission first. The park area can be good fishing, espcially if the creek is flowing and the lake is calm.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## snag

westbranchbob said:


> Go and look at it,it's small limited area,and the mouth will get blown shut at times.You can catch steel there when the conditions are right but you have to see it for yourself.Oh and don't tresspass without a kevlar vest.lol.


 yep yrs ago a guy was shooting a guys coming upstream through the woods to fish,i used to fish it b4 those houses were put in could walk to the bridge by the gravel comp. back when salmon would run up stream, those were the days..... i,ve only fished the lake in front of arcola yrs back and did good, all depends on the winds before going, how the area will be dirtyed up..


----------



## Chef T

snag said:


> yep yrs ago a guy was shooting a guys coming upstream through the woods to fish,i used to fish it b4 those houses were put in could walk to the bridge by the gravel comp. back when salmon would run up stream, those were the days..... i,ve only fished the lake in front of arcola yrs back and did good, all depends on the winds before going, how the area will be dirtyed up..


That creek is the best kept secret in Ohio. B4 the houses, it was excellent fishing. You need a pair though, because the fish are in cuts and the log jams. The fall would get salmon and brownies and in the spring it fished until late May. Hell, I remember CRUSHING fish at Cashin's Dam before the ol' man would kick us out,lol. That little stream has fair reproduction as well. It is mostly shaded upstream, plenty of gravel, and great flow. That area has always been on my wish list when I win that Mega Millions. It truly is a pretty stream...


----------



## Steel Cranium

1. The parking is quite limited = small lot near the mouth of the creek.
2. Be careful where you park when the lot is full, the law will ticket.
3. The park is a estuary, so expect extremely muddy trails, especially during/after rain.
4. As others have mentioned, don't stray past the southern park boundary.
5. Wear your waders to help with the muddy trails but don't expect to wade the creek.
6. Not your typical steelhead stream = very few rapids & consistent depth from shore to shore.
7. Bring a net since you can't beach fish in most areas.
8. It is a narrow creek except near the mouth = not a good place for long fly rods and centerpins.
9. Often crowded, so remember to pack a good mood with your gear.
10. Lack of stream width and typical crowding makes it difficult to use spoons and other artificials, except near the mouth.
11. Make sure you use heavier gear due to placement of logs near and in the creek. You don't need 10'+ rods due to the lack of stream width. I was often successful with a 7' casting rod and a reel with 'free spool' capability, using a stronger mainline with a fluorocarbon leader instead of light line.
12. Expect spooky fish. Unless you are there when fresh fish are moving in, fish in the park section of the creek are in clear water with angling pressure. I did best there with fluorocarbon leaders and small live offerings.
13. It is in a great location, where you can go to other smaller creeks to the east or the grand + tribs to the south/west if the conditions are not great and/or the fish are not biting.


----------



## creekcrawler

What Steel Cranium said +1.


----------



## Dave_E

Steel Cranium = The ultimate steelheader AND helpful guy!


----------

